# Knee Problem



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Poster #1 lol.
I have fair experience with bad knees but your symptoms are not something I have had before, could be a corked muscle, partial tear with fluid build up. Doesnt sound too serious. A description of how it happened could help, and I dont mean "I was getting hekto on the biggest box in the park when....." lol eg.did it twist, or hyper extend? 
FWIW I have done MCL tear, ACL tear, substancial cartilage damage and have had one arthroscopy and one LARS ACL reconstruction.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah I realize it's not too serious but it's something that's been going on for a little over a week so it's starting to bug.

How it started? Well I was on the 100 foot jump and..No not really the season over here is over and this feeling started after it was over. The last day of the season(maybe a day or 2 before this started) I caught a toe edge on a box and I guess I hit my knees falling but I wasn't in pain and continued to ride for the rest of the day. That could be it but I have no clue


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

Not sure what it is either, but make sure you ice, put some compression on it, elevate and rest it whenever possible.

Take some naproxen(Aleve) too. It's a good anti inflammatory.


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

How bout poster #4, you're a pussy and shouldn't go to the doctor yet  it doesn't even really hurt, just a bit stiff and weak feeling? And you're going to waste a doctors time after only 1 week of you not even being in pain...just alternate ice and light stretching, should feel better by the time you get to the doctor, then you can have him give you a physical to make sure your balls are still there. It sounds like a bruised muscle(usually no visible bruise for me) or a very minor partial tear(doubtful). The feeling you describe is the same you get after a hard workout or any minor sports injury, I'm guessing you don't get out much.

If it doesn't feel better after a month or if it starts getting much worse(can't walk, you're actually in pain...) then you should go to the doc.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

honeycomb said:


> How bout poster #4, you're a pussy and shouldn't go to the doctor yet  it doesn't even really hurt, just a bit stiff and weak feeling? And you're going to waste a doctors time after only 1 week of you not even being in pain...just alternate ice and light stretching, should feel better by the time you get to the doctor, then you can have him give you a physical to make sure your balls are still there. It sounds like a bruised muscle(usually no visible bruise for me) or a very minor partial tear(doubtful). The feeling you describe is the same you get after a hard workout or any minor sports injury, I'm guessing you don't get out much.
> 
> If it doesn't feel better after a month or if it starts getting much worse(can't walk, you're actually in pain...) then you should go to the doc.


LOL give this man a medal. Funny shit.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm not saying it feels a little weird and that's it. My right leg will basically not move and I'll have to hop on my left on stairs for example. But no, the feeling isn't intense pain it's like something is blocking it from moving and yes it does keep my right knee from moving I walk really awkward any time in happens. Reason im worried is I'm on a job that requires me to walk 4 hours a day and this doesn't help much
E: the feeling is not like being swoll at all


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

That's a little worse than how you described it at first, didn't sound like it was much of a problem. I'd guess you might have damaged the cartilage/meniscus, I think that's the most likely thing to cause lack of motion with little/no pain. It's happened to me before playing soccer, but I'm not big on doctors and didn't go, so I don't know exactly what it was either, took care of itself in about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Jon T (Mar 19, 2010)

It sounds like a cartilage thing to me. I have had a couple ACLs fixed and this stuff happens to me. My pain will go away after a couple of days. If it locks up on you, the docs maybe able to go in and scope it quick to get rid of loose pieces. Not a huge deal. Good luck at the Doc.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

AlexS said:


> Reason im worried is I'm on a job that requires me to walk 4 hours a day and this doesn't help much


Is it possible that you're getting a repetitive motion strain? What exactly is involved with your job? Can't remember what that code of ethics I signed said about giving advice to people over the internets, but I'm in occupational health and safety and you might want to try to figure out what's causing the pain.

If it is in fact work related, the company should be suggesting some kind of modified work scenario, and getting you treated. I've had cement finishers who were on their knees for 12 hours a day end up screwing themselves up so bad they almost couldn't walk for six months. Talk about a tough case to find modified work for! :dunno:

If you don't know of a particular event that started the pain, when the doctor asks whether it happened at work or at home, say you don't know. It's an honest answer and there are ways of narrowing it down to a likely cause (in either work life or personal life).

Good luck! And don't be a pussy.... :cheeky4:


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

honeycomb said:


> How bout poster #4, you're a pussy and shouldn't go to the doctor yet  it doesn't even really hurt, just a bit stiff and weak feeling? And you're going to waste a doctors time after only 1 week of you not even being in pain...just alternate ice and light stretching, should feel better by the time you get to the doctor, then you can have him give you a physical to make sure your balls are still there. It sounds like a bruised muscle(usually no visible bruise for me) or a very minor partial tear(doubtful). The feeling you describe is the same you get after a hard workout or any minor sports injury, I'm guessing you don't get out much.
> 
> If it doesn't feel better after a month or if it starts getting much worse(can't walk, you're actually in pain...) then you should go to the doc.


Dude! this just had me rolling....too friggin funny.
I blasted my knee into the ground last week at killington (caught toe edge and drove my right knee straight into the 2 inches of ice/rocks/dirt I was riding on) and it now still feels squishy and like there is a little fluid in there but once the bruising and swelling goes down I should be good to go. No doc visit for me either. 

OP, good luck with the recovery. Let us know what the doctor says.

Wildcard, you are a fuggin funny bastard man.


----------

